
Popcorn Time to be blocked in the UK after Hollywood challenge - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/32517064/popcorn-time-to-be-blocked-in-the-uk-after-hollywood-challenge
======
Nadya
This effectively only hurts the adoption rate - which might be too little too
late at this point.

How long until a new domain or mirror for download is up? (Probably already
exists...)

